# Why can't these DDR4 3600 cl14 do 1T command rate? (Alderlake 12900k)



## ameek (Dec 11, 2021)

Asus rog strix z690-gaming A DDR4 motherboard, and the ram that I purchased were these:



			https://www.corsair.com/ca/en/Categories/Products/Memory/Vengeance-PRO-RGB-Black/p/CMW16GX4M2Z3600C14#tab-tech-specs
		


Memory Size
16GB (2 x 8GB)

Tested Latency
14-16-16-36

Tested Voltage
1.45

Tested Speed
3600


Now these ram work perfectly at 14-16-16-36 @ 1.45 volts, 3600mhz, gear 1:1 mode, 2T.

If I set the 2T to 1T I get BSOD's pretty quick once loaded into Windows 11 and sometimes the comp won't even load into the operating system. Why is this? Am I gonna see fps decrease in Battlefield 2042 because of this (or in games)? What's the point of me getting CL14 if I gotta be stuck using command rate 2T? I should have just gotten 32 gigs 3600mhz CL16 ram instead?

SIGH! 
Any input/help/suggestions would be appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 11, 2021)

I might try it with my ram. Just playing around tonight. 3800 16/16/16/36 seemingly is at 1T. My ram type is in specs over there<----


----------



## ameek (Dec 12, 2021)

hmmmm, would it even effect fps in games like Battlefield 2042? 2T vs 1T. I would imagine gear 1 mode to gear 2 mode would effect fps negatively (allot more).


----------



## DR4G00N (Dec 12, 2021)

Realistically the difference between 1T & 2T is nothing outside of benchmarking, just use whichever is more stable. 

Modern Intel systems see hardly any difference with memory speeds for daily use so simply pick something that works and go with that.


----------



## ameek (Dec 12, 2021)

DR4G00N said:


> Realistically the difference between 1T & 2T is nothing outside of benchmarking, just use whichever is more stable.
> 
> Modern Intel systems see hardly any difference with memory speeds for daily use so simply pick something that works and go with that.



Right but I saw the difference in fps when I had my old ddr4 3000, cas15, 1T, gear mode 1:1

VERSUS

non xmp ddr4 2133 mode (with the same ram)




The difference was I would drop down to 65 fps in Battlefield 2042 in breakthrough mode, with intense action (non xmp mode ddr4 2133). Then it would go up to 75-80 if I set the ram do it's xmp desired profile (ddr4 3000 cas15).

Now that I got ddr4 3600, cas14, gear mode 1:1, 2T = I get like 100+ fps all the time in areas where I used to get 65-75fps. All of this is making me wonder if 2T to 1T would further bump up my fps.


----------



## GerKNG (Dec 12, 2021)

i have tested 4x16GB (dual rank hynix dimms) at 3600 CL16 with gear 1 and 1T CR (even at stock 1.05V VCCSA)

i'd say it's a bios issue (just look at gigabyte... they are barely able to post with 3200Mb/s XMP kits)


----------



## ameek (Dec 13, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> i have tested 4x16GB (dual rank hynix dimms) at 3600 CL16 with gear 1 and 1T CR (even at stock 1.05V VCCSA)
> 
> i'd say it's a bios issue (just look at gigabyte... they are barely able to post with 3200Mb/s XMP kits)



Damn you are right, THANKS INTERNET FRIEND. I just looked and notice there was a new bios that came out this month. It improves:

ROG STRIX Z690-A GAMING WIFI D4 BIOS 0807
"1.Improve System Performance and stability
2.Improve device compatibility.
3.Support Legacy Game Compatibility Mode to fix DRM (Digital Rights Management) issue.
4.Improve DRAM stability
5.Update CPU microcode
6.Fix Intel VMD issue

Now my ram can do 1T, gear 1 more, 3600mhz cas14.... and I notice my cpu clocks higher to without any OC (before with the old bios it would only go up to 4888mhz, now it goes to 5.0ghz)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 13, 2021)

ameek said:


> Damn you are right, THANKS INTERNET FRIEND. I just looked and notice there was a new bios that came out this month. It improves:
> 
> ROG STRIX Z690-A GAMING WIFI D4 BIOS 0807
> "1.Improve System Performance and stability
> ...


Installed this bios on my board today too, but not fiddled with anything yet


----------



## Lime (Mar 17, 2022)

Hi, I'm having something similar with my DRAM kit.
Can't get a command rate of 1N

Can anyone help me, i think i might need to bump the voltage slightly like someone else on this forum posted.





						Z390 and I9-9900k, what memory speeds?
					

Been thinking about building a new system for over a year now. Got side tracked on other stuff for a while, but finally back in this. Was bouncing back and forth between I7-8700k, I7-9700k, and I9-9900k. I had all but settled on an I7-9700k and Asus ROG Strix Z390-E, when I took another look at...




					hardwarecanucks.com
				




This is my post, not sure how to get it to CR 1N 





						[SOLVED] - Can't get a command rate of 1N on Z370 Micro ATX mobo
					

Hi, i've just upgraded my ram from a DDR4 F4-3200C16D-16GTZB to F4-3600C14D-32GTZNA, everything seems to work fine, the DRAM i have won't go into Command Rate of 1N, if i try it, it will NOT POST. Should i try what someone suggested in the HardwareCanucks forum recommended someone else and raise...




					forums.tomshardware.com
				




Can anyone assist me? I have updated BIOS to the latest v1.18

Not trying to hijack post.


----------



## chrcoluk (Mar 17, 2022)

I have never managed to get 1T working on intel for over a decade outside of massively underclocking, you will gain far more from tuning secondary and tertiary timings.


----------



## Lime (Mar 17, 2022)

chrcoluk said:


> I have never managed to get 1T working on intel for over a decade outside of massively underclocking, you will gain far more from tuning secondary and tertiary timings.








						Teamgroup ARGB DDR4-3600C14 - a first look
					

Welcome to my introduction to the Teamgroup Xtreem ARG DDR4-3600C14 2x8GB memory kit. The main points of this small review are optics, the components used and short tests on the clock behavior of the memory. 1. Manufacturer, optics and specificationsTeamgroup has been in the market as a manufactu...



					community.hwbot.org
				




Read this. Seemingly this guy got his to work on intel


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 17, 2022)

Hi,
Don't think n1 and mode 1 work together unless you use xmp 2.


----------



## Lime (Mar 17, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Don't think n1 and mode 1 work together unless you use xmp 2.


I'm lost as to what that is


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 17, 2022)

Lime said:


> I'm lost as to what that is


Hi,
You don't know what xmp profiles are ?
Basic oc'ing 

Maybe you don't have a asus board ?


----------



## Lime (Mar 17, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> You don't know what xmp profiles are ?
> Basic oc'ing
> 
> Maybe you don't have a asus board ?


Mine is a evga z370 micro. There are no gear mode or anything like that. Please look at these 2 forum post. It has pics of uefi. See if you can decrypt anything I missed in the settings? Someone on another forum recommended me to try entering main timing manually instead...





						Can't get a command rate of 1N on Z370 Micro ATX mobo
					

Hi, i've just upgraded my ram from a DDR4 F4-3200C16D-16GTZB to F4-3600C14D-32GTZNA, everything seems to work fine, the DRAM i have won't go into Command Rate of 1N, if i try it, it will NOT POST. Should i try what someone suggested in the HardwareCanucks forum recommended someone else and raise...




					hardwarecanucks.com
				








						[SOLVED] - Can't get a command rate of 1N on Z370 Micro ATX mobo
					

Hi, i've just upgraded my ram from a DDR4 F4-3200C16D-16GTZB to F4-3600C14D-32GTZNA, everything seems to work fine, the DRAM i have won't go into Command Rate of 1N, if i try it, it will NOT POST. Should i try what someone suggested in the HardwareCanucks forum recommended someone else and raise...




					forums.tomshardware.com
				




This user faces the same issue 








						Why can't these DDR4 3600 cl14 do 1T command rate? (Alderlake 12900k)
					

Asus rog strix z690-gaming A DDR4 motherboard, and the ram that I purchased were these:  https://www.corsair.com/ca/en/Categories/Products/Memory/Vengeance-PRO-RGB-Black/p/CMW16GX4M2Z3600C14#tab-tech-specs  Memory Size 16GB (2 x 8GB)  Tested Latency 14-16-16-36  Tested Voltage 1.45  Tested Speed...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 17, 2022)

Hi,
Think you exceeded the cpu's memory controllers abilities 

Think you should try manual mem oc and switch to 3600c16 and tested latency timings 16-16-16-36 at 1.35v.
You should be able to switch cl to c14 in secondary timings but I've never used a evga board so I have no idea what bios timing options are available.

I don't do Tom's website anymore to much crap adverts/ player...

You might also make a new thread seeing you're not using the same as the original poster has.


----------



## Lime (Mar 17, 2022)

Uhm ok I'll try it


----------



## looniam (Mar 17, 2022)

Lime said:


> Not trying to hijack post.


but you have.
 and not only that but necro'ed an unrelated thread - and then crossposting to THG .   

help yourself and everyone that wants to help you:

start your own thread.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 17, 2022)

Lime said:


> Uhm ok I'll try it


Hi,
You have a much better kit with 3600c14 then the typical garbage 3200c16 people buy because it's cheap.

You just need to adjust the timings so the controller isn't overworked.


----------



## ir_cow (Mar 17, 2022)

I distinctly remembering needing to raise the SA and TX voltage for 1T to work.

From my 12900K notes I have written this if it helps for 1:1 Ratio. The more DIMMS you have, the higher the voltage you need. Also your motherboard and CPU IMC can change the voltages requirements slightly as well.

*Speed / SA / TX / Command*
3600  / 1.2 / 1.25 / 1T
3600 / 1.1 / 1.1 / 2T
3800 / 1.2 / 1.5 / 1T
4000 / 1.2 / 1.5 / 1T
4000 / 1.2 / 1.2 / 2T
4266 / 1.3 / 1.25 / 2T


----------



## chrcoluk (Mar 17, 2022)

Lime said:


> Teamgroup ARGB DDR4-3600C14 - a first look
> 
> 
> Welcome to my introduction to the Teamgroup Xtreem ARG DDR4-3600C14 2x8GB memory kit. The main points of this small review are optics, the components used and short tests on the clock behavior of the memory. 1. Manufacturer, optics and specificationsTeamgroup has been in the market as a manufactu...
> ...



Did I read that right he used 1.98v?


----------



## ir_cow (Mar 17, 2022)

chrcoluk said:


> Did I read that right he used 1.98v?


I don't care what ICs are used, that is too much voltage unless you planning on a one and done deal. OC to hell, set a record and throw the memory away.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 17, 2022)

Hi,
Don't know what or why hwbot exists for do you


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 17, 2022)

chrcoluk said:


> Did I read that right he used 1.98v?



4000c12 though, nice but not at 1.98. Mine are teamgroup B die, imo they are good ram.


----------



## Mikael Andersson (Oct 9, 2022)

chrcoluk said:


> I have never managed to get 1T working on intel for over a decade outside of massively underclocking, you will gain far more from tuning secondary and tertiary timings.


You must have special memory that supports 1T and it has nothing to do with Intel.
With my current computer I ordered DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 but what I got was DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 but I was able to run that memory in 1T command rate.
So my question to you or anyone really is what is faster?
DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 in 2T command rate or DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 in 1T command rate?


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 9, 2022)

Mikael Andersson said:


> DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 in 2T command rate or DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 in 1T command rate?



Benchmark it in aida64.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Oct 9, 2022)

Mikael Andersson said:


> You must have special memory that supports 1T and it has nothing to do with Intel.
> With my current computer I ordered DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 but what I got was DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 but I was able to run that memory in 1T command rate.
> So my question to you or anyone really is what is faster?
> DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 in 2T command rate or DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 in 1T command rate?


You listed exactly the same speed with a latency difference of nearly none 1T vs 2T CL 8 or CL 9.

Would aim minimum 1066mhz (2133) at CL9-10-9-27-36-54 1T or 2T which ever is most stable. Usually 2T for stability.


----------



## Mikael Andersson (Oct 10, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Benchmark it in aida64.


I'm not paying $60 for it.



ShrimpBrime said:


> You listed exactly the same speed with a latency difference of nearly none 1T vs 2T CL 8 or CL 9.
> 
> Would aim minimum 1066mhz (2133) at CL9-10-9-27-36-54 1T or 2T which ever is most stable. Usually 2T for stability.


I think that you are wrong here... there is a difference.
And I'm not interested in purchasing some old DDR3 memory for a minimal performance increase.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Oct 10, 2022)

Mikael Andersson said:


> I'm not paying $60 for it.
> 
> 
> I think that you are wrong here... there is a difference.
> And I'm not interested in purchasing some old DDR3 memory for a minimal performance increase.


No, I am not saying go out and buy the 2800mhz Adata kit that I enjoyed playing with. 

My daily's where mushkin redlines, which my 1600 blacks (OC'ed to 2133) would do the same XMP as the example I gave you above. It's a pretty flexible timing set..... 

But nvm, you seem to have a handle on it. 

GL!


----------



## Mikael Andersson (Oct 10, 2022)

ShrimpBrime said:


> No, I am not saying go out and buy the 2800mhz Adata kit that I enjoyed playing with.
> 
> My daily's where mushkin redlines, which my 1600 blacks (OC'ed to 2133) would do the same XMP as the example I gave you above. It's a pretty flexible timing set.....
> 
> ...


And a cas latency of 12-14-14-36?
No thanks!


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Oct 10, 2022)

Mikael Andersson said:


> And a cas latency of 12-14-14-36?
> No thanks!


Your 3770K probably isn't capable. That wasn't the point.


----------



## Mikael Andersson (Oct 10, 2022)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Your 3770K probably isn't capable. That wasn't the point.


It's the motherboard that isn't capable and if it was then I would use 3600MHz 14-14-14-34 memory.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Oct 10, 2022)

Mikael Andersson said:


> It's the motherboard that isn't capable and if it was then I would use 3600MHz 14-14-14-34 memory.


Do tell how a 3770K is going to run ddr4 3600mhz memory!! This is not a possibility.

Going back. 1600mhz on ddr3, any runt of the litter memory kit would be fine.

No CL8 2T is not faster than CL9 1T at the same frequency. (1800mhz)

No 12-14-14 is not a bad timing, that's an XMP timing for 1400mhz effective clocks. A decent set will do CL 9 at that frequency, on 4th gen, not 3rd gen.

And yes, I've already gone through the ropes with these dated platforms.

You'd be better to spend money on a newer platform instead of throwing time and money at 3rd gen. Which for today's standards is slow like molasses dripping off a pine tree in Antarctica.


----------



## Mikael Andersson (Oct 12, 2022)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Do tell how a 3770K is going to run ddr4 3600mhz memory!! This is not a possibility.
> 
> Going back. 1600mhz on ddr3, any runt of the litter memory kit would be fine.
> 
> ...


It's 1600MHz and not 1800MHz and I have this potential computer build as my next gaming computer... so is CL9 1T faster than CL8 2T?


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Oct 12, 2022)

Mikael Andersson said:


> It's 1600MHz and not 1800MHz and I have this potential computer build as my next gaming computer... so is CL9 1T faster than CL8 2T?
> 
> View attachment 265182


It was a typo.
The bandwidth at 1600mhz would be identical, cl 8 and cl9 isn't enough difference to say one or the other is "faster" than the other. The latency would also be near identical as well.

Nice wish list build though.


----------



## Mikael Andersson (Oct 13, 2022)

ShrimpBrime said:


> It was a typo.
> The bandwidth at 1600mhz would be identical, cl 8 and cl9 isn't enough difference to say one or the other is "faster" than the other. The latency would also be near identical as well.
> 
> Nice wish list build though.


Thank you.


----------



## chrcoluk (Oct 15, 2022)

Mikael Andersson said:


> You must have special memory that supports 1T and it has nothing to do with Intel.
> With my current computer I ordered DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 but what I got was DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 but I was able to run that memory in 1T command rate.
> So my question to you or anyone really is what is faster?
> DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 in 2T command rate or DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 in 1T command rate?


The former.  But if you only changing primaries the gains will be minimal.


----------

